# Pregnant Guppy!



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

I think one of my new guppies is pregnant! She was the biggest guppy in the tank at the pet store and she is especially large near her stomach. She has a dark spot at her anal fin and I know that means pregnancy. 
What should I do? I'd like to save some of the fry, but I know if I leave them in with the adults and the betta they'll get eaten. I can't really afford a new tank for them right now...


----------



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

She won't eat anything and she's not swimming much. I think the fry are coming soon! Please help!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Plop her into another tank or some kind of container. Let her give birth, and then put her back in the main tank. Thats what I do.


----------



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

She died  She went into labour last night, and this morning I found her dead. I don't think any fry survived... I'm really upset.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry you lost her, unfortunately this does happen with livebearers birthing


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Next time, set up a tank or tub with a bunch of floating plants like hornwort. Put your female in it and she'll give birth. The babies will be safe.


----------

